# Yonki en català



## David87

Hola!

He estat buscant-la però no trobo com traduir la paraula "yonki" (drogodependent, dit de manera despectiva) al català. Suposo que ve de l'anglès "junkie". M'agradaria saber si hi ha alguna manera més o menys genuïnament catalana que tingui aquest sentit o si no, que s'hi acosti.

Gràcies!


----------



## chics

Hola!
Ionqui??


----------



## megane_wang

... Drogat? Drogata? Penjat?


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

chics said:


> Hola!
> Ionqui??


 
Jo penso que sí, Chics; a més, de tant en tant es veu escrit en algun lloc; si més no, a mi em sona...

Petons!


----------



## David87

Hola!

Gràcies per l'ajuda! "Ionqui" no m'acabava d'agradar però acabo de veure que és al Termcat (si busqueu "ionqui" al Google ho veureu, és que no estic autoritzat a posar URLs encara).

O sigui, que m'hi conformo .

A reveure!


----------



## Mei

Hola:

He trobat aquesta pàgina on hi surt "ionqui". 

A mi m'agrada més "penjat" però no sempre vol dir "ionqui". Es que a vegades es pot fer servir per dir que algú està sonat.

A veure què diuen els altres.

Salut i bona setmana!

Mei


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ostres! Jo diria que els nivells d'addicció del _ionqui_ són superiors als del _penjat_. A més, jo de vegades faig servir la paraula _penjat_ per descriure persones que pot ser que ni consumeixin drogues, però que són una mica peculiars... A mi _ionqui_ em fa pensar concretament en el consum d'heroïna i de drogues molt fortes... Què me'n dieu?


----------



## Mei

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> Ostres! Jo diria que els nivells d'addicció del _ionqui_ són superiors als del _penjat_. A més, jo de vegades faig servir la paraula _penjat_ per descriure persones que pot ser que ni consumeixin drogues, però que són una mica peculiars... A mi _ionqui_ em fa pensar concretament en el consum d'heroïna i de drogues molt fortes... Què me'n dieu?



Eeeeep! Jo estic d'acord amb tu... avans m'he deixat un "no" (....m'agrada més "penjat" però no sempre vol dir "ionqui"...).

Quan dius "ionqui" sabem exactament de què estem parlant. Un penjat pot ser qualsevol sonat i ves a saber com ha "aconseguit" ser-ho.

Salut!

Mei


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Jo posaria "ionqui". Com bé dius, al TERMCAT hi surt. Adjunto la definició.

*ca:* Drogoaddicte, especialment el que ho és per via intravenosa.
Notes 
*ca:* Denominació argòtica i connotada que es pot evitar amb el substantiu _toxicòman_ o, si cal, amb el sintagma descriptiu _toxicòman per via intravenosa_.

Salutacions,
X:


----------



## ernest_

TraductoraPobleSec said:


> A mi _ionqui_ em fa pensar concretament en el consum d'heroïna i de drogues molt fortes... Què me'n dieu?



Hi estic d'acord, ionqui originalment es referia als consumidors d'heroïna (junk en anglès americà significa heroïna) però també es pot aplicar a altres drogues o coses, potser per dir que aquella persona actua de forma "irracional", influenciada per una addicció.


----------



## chics

Hola!!!

També d'acord amb la traductora del poble sec.  

Ernest, molt interessant el que expliques, però no sabia que ionqui es poguès aplicar a coses. Podries donar un exemple o una mica més d'explicació? Quan ho puc fer i quan no? Merci.


----------



## ernest_

Hola Chics,

Em temo que no m'he explicat bé, no volia dir aplicar-ho directament a coses, sinó a persones que són addictes o estan obsessionades per alguna cosa (que no és una droga): per exemple, una persona que es passa el dia fent mots encreuats, pots dir "aquest/a és un/a ionqui dels mots encreuats", referint-te a ella.


----------



## chics

Aaaah... vale, perdona, hehe...
:-D


----------



## Laia

Hola!!

He pensat en _col·locat_, però suposo que seria més aviat sinònim de _penjat_, i no de _ionqui_...


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Laia said:


> Hola!!
> 
> He pensat en _col·locat_, però suposo que seria més aviat sinònim de _penjat_, i no de _ionqui_...


 
Jo diria que _col·locat_ (_anar col·locat,_ de fet) és quan et trobes sota els efectes de la droga, mentre que ser _ionqui_ és un "estat" permanent. Com ho veieu?

Bona feina a tots!


----------



## chics

Totalment d'acord.


----------



## Xerinola

Sí, estic d'acord amb TPS. Ionqui és com més permanent i "col.locat" és com més momentani.

X:


----------

